# Tarpin Hill Trooper Saddle?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From it's design it appears the rider would be sitting fairly high off the horse's back. This saddle might be a tough sell unless doing re-enactments. Are you able to take it on a trial basis?


----------



## mammalouie (Jun 1, 2015)

Is the saddle still for sale? I'll buy it if you don't want it. I had one like it before. It was the best saddle to ride in. So comfortable.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

You might want to PM jimmyp

I recall a post where he is looking for that brand of trooper saddle.

Of course my recollection isn't what it used to be, but it might have been jimmyp, and definitely was a particular brand of trooper saddle. LOL


----------



## Bombproof (May 20, 2015)

The Trooper is based upon the English Universal Pattern military saddle. It does put you fairly high off the horse because of the suspended seat, but that's also why it is easy to ride for long periods. I've ridden a UP once and it did take some getting used to but it was comfortable. At that price I don't think you would be wrong if you want it for trail riding or hacking. The older Tarpin Hill saddles have a good rep, although I've never ridden one.


----------

